# Wasps!



## KLRC (Aug 6, 2021)

Help please!

We bought just before Covid - a small house in Corfu near Roda. We are due to go there on Monday - first time in 2 years! My neighbour has advised that we have several wasps nests. I have looked on the net - but cant find a company that deals with wasps nest removal.

Any recommendations REALLY REALLY welcome.

Many thanks


----------

